# Alprax/Alprazolam



## Guest (May 22, 2007)

I am currently trying to stop taking this med but it is so hard.
Any tips would be greatly appreciated.

Greg


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

What dose are you on? That information would help alot.

It's damn near impossible to taper off alprazolam (better known as xanax) because of it's really short half life. So the easiest way to get off the stuff would be to switch to another benzodiazepine with a long half life such as diazepam or even clonazepam. You switch over to a equal dose of these drugs and you taper down from there. Heres a little handy benzo chart showing the difference in strengths http://www.benzo.org.uk/manual/bzcha01.htm#24 . It's not totally accurate but it's close enough for rock and roll.

In my opinion the diazepam taper is the best route to go. You can go real slowly off that one and not feel much withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## lpolo69 (Aug 8, 2007)

I got off of xanax(alprazolam) by switching over rapidly to diazapam(Valium). It has worked for me but i still carry around a just in case.25 of xanax in case i need it in a short term situation. I did a .5 of valium and i was able to switch over ...I was doing 2mg a day of xanax...hopefully this works for you also !


----------

